

The Life Cycle of a New Media - speek
http://blog.tippingpointlabs.com/2009/02/gartners-hype-cycle-and-tippingpoint-labs-life-cycle-analysis/

======
tplDrew2
Thanks for posting speek! Really appreciate it. I think I like your new name
for the analysis: Tippingpoint Labs' New Media Life Cycle Analysis. (Although
that's a mouthful.) Maybe we can come up with some cool ACRONYM. Anyone?

~~~
access_denied
Lan Melica, the City in the desert of graphs.

------
CalmQuiet
Extra credit (if not credibity) for _very_ spiffy graphics. If only reality
were that cool... we wouldn't even need hype.

~~~
tplDrew2
Glad you like the spiffy graphics. Thanks.

